# Pet export



## natsam (Sep 8, 2011)

Hi, planning on moving to al ain soon from the UK and would like to know if anyone can recommend a pet export company and a removal/shipping company for my furniture?

Thanks


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Do a search on the dubai forum about importing your dog. I think your best bet will be to go through the abu dhabi airport. I did it myself so did not go through a company but there are a number of threads on the dubai forum with suggestions for companies as well as individuals to use to import your animal into the uae.


----------

